# IBS-D after having the stomach flu



## CAW (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello,I am new to the group and want to thank everyone in advance for their time and help! I was diagnosed with IBS-D about 3 years ago. I have been able to control my symptoms reasonably the past three years by taking OTC anti-diarrhea medications. However, 4 days ago I woke up early in the morning with stomach flu symptoms: intense stomach pain, body aches, fever, chills, and upset stomach including extremely watery diarrhea. Since that morning, most of the stomach flu symptoms have cleared up, except the diarrhea has persisted. I have not eaten anything other than small amounts of crackers and other bland foods, while trying to drink liquids to keep from becoming de-hydrated. I went to the doctor this morning, and they took blood work, urine, and stool samples and said that all those tests came back negative. The doctor recommended taking Imodium to control the diarrhea. I am not sure if I should pursue further doctor's advice on my condition, or if my situation could be the result of my IBS-D. I have a couple questions regarding my situation. Has anyone with IBS-D ever had the stomach flu? And if so, does it usually take a while for the diarrhea to go-away. I am afraid to take the Imodium at this point because I feel that if there is still some remnants of what I think was the stomach flu, they need to exit my body. Any thoughts on my situation, and/or IBS-D & stomach flu in general, will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I would think any bacteria has left already, so go on and use the immodium. When I've had stomach bugs in the past it took a long time, months, to settle down. Keep watching your diet (should be anyway, right?), back off on known triggers and eat frequently those foods you can eat. Keep your stomach from getting a huge jolt with infrequent meals. Crackers, pretzels, applesauce, rice, even well-cooked beans (beano, too) can be soothing. Seems to be 2 issues: cramps and loose stool. The bulk in your system eases the cramping--volume of mucilagenous material (oatmeal, limas, psyllium)make the waves of contractions encounter resistance so you don't cramp as bad. For the looseness, you have to do what you can to firm it up--psylium, potatoes (no butter, a little olive or coconut oil), 'mashable' vegetables (celery is not mashable, cooked carrots are...) I would also add antiinflammatory supplements--cinnamon, serrapeptase, that sort of thing.


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

[quote name='CAW' timestamp='1333923423' post='862106']Hello,Take fybogel once a day its a fiber drink it works with both diarrhea and constipation. Pro-biotics are also very good but just use the liquid drinks and not the yogurts... I Drink Yakult I'm not sure it's available worldwide as I'm from the UK but it may be available in walmart. For pains and excess gas and wind try simethicone and hyoscine butylbromide or mebeverine for pains. If None of them work you could try (Bentyl) Dicycloverine hydrochloride it is a very good drug but you can get some mild side effects as its a little stronger then drugs mentioned before, it is also available on prescription with simethicone as a white dual liquid formula called Kolanticon is is a fairly new drug but may only be available in the UK. It has helped reduce 90% of my symptoms, the only down side is the taste is vile. An elimination diet is essential to find out what you can and can't eat, You have to avoid alcohol I'm afraid as it is a major trigger of IBS.Good luck any questions please ask


----------

